# ReyLight copper pineapple mini, AAA/10440 flashlight, Nichia 219B 4500K R9080 high CR



## hbk_rey (Jan 5, 2020)

Link here. 


Made of solid copper bar.
Using single AAA battery, max 90 lumens, or 10440 Li-ion battery, max 240 lumens. 
The driver has: Battery reverse protection. High temperature protection. Low voltage protection.
Reverse clicky switch. Full click to turn on or off, half click (tap) to cycle modes.
Program: When the light is on, quickly half click 8+ times.
1. Select different modes groups. (1-4 groups)
2. Turn on of off memory function. (Default is off)
3. Turn off or on moonlight mode. (Default is on)
4. Mode order. L-M-H → H-M-L （ascending or descending）
5. Reset.
Shortcuts: Quick double clicks = turbo
Modes groups #1-4.
1. moon-2-20-100%
2. moon-10-40-100%
3. moon-2-10-50%
4. moon-50-100%-strobe-SOS


Copper pineapple mini-1 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


Copper pineapple mini-2 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


Copper pineapple mini-3 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


Copper pineapple mini-4 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


Copper pineapple mini-5 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## troutpool (Jan 5, 2020)

Another fine offering from Rey. My order is in.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 5, 2020)

I’m a sucker for copper...and 219B R9080...and updated firmware and new raised tail switch...had to order!


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 5, 2020)

Rey, any specific reason you decided to go with the raised tail? I like it for the simple reason that where I live and work, gloves are often in use...it’s cold outside and dirty at work...much easier to use with a gloved hand.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 6, 2020)

Johnnyh said:


> Rey, any specific reason you decided to go with the raised tail? I like it for the simple reason that where I live and work, gloves are often in use...it’s cold outside and dirty at work...much easier to use with a gloved hand.



Hi John, 

There isn't much roon for a switch inside this small light. If the button is inside the tail, it will be really diffcult to reach it.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jan 6, 2020)

hbk_rey said:


> Hi John,
> 
> There isn't much roon for a switch inside this small light. If the button is inside the tail, it will be really diffcult to reach it.



Yep, find this with a Lumintop Ti Tool that I have. Glad you didn’t go that route...thanks!


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 8, 2020)

20200108164031 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


20200108164040 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## troutpool (Feb 4, 2020)

Mine arrived yesterday. Very pleased with this light. Thank you, Rey!


----------



## id30209 (Feb 4, 2020)

troutpool said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Very pleased with this light. Thank you, Rey!



Is your piece ok with NiMh cells?
Do you have 300lm on 10440?


----------



## troutpool (Feb 4, 2020)

I am using mine with primary cells.


----------



## hbk_rey (Aug 27, 2020)

Ti mini is ready for order.
https://www.reylight.net/product/reylight-copper-pineapple-mini-aaa-10440-flashlight-nichia-219b-4500k-r9080-high-cri-led/


----------



## fancrazy (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey Rey, does the "free shipping" code still work?


----------



## hbk_rey (Aug 27, 2020)

fancrazy said:


> Hey Rey, does the "free shipping" code still work?


The code is not working.


----------



## hbk_rey (Sep 2, 2020)

118465389_2208413899302291_4740264087375966504_o by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## tjswarbrick (Apr 25, 2021)

Got my 219b sw45k R9080 ReyLight Pineapple from County Comm on Saturday.
Included 10440 was only 50% SoC, so I dropped in an Eneloop.
Easy to hit the switch, and a gorgeous tint. Gorgeous copper finish, too.

Charged up the 10440. Dropped it in.
Still nothing.
Is there a trick for running Li-Ion in this guy?
It's not a button-top, and is the battery included in the package. Charger display confirms 100% State of Charge.
Is there an easy way to determine if the issue lies with the battery or with the light?
(I don’t have another 10440 on hand to test.)

Received replacement battery from CC.
Works!


----------



## jon_slider (May 6, 2021)

tjswarbrick said:


> [Received replacement battery from CC.
> Works!



Yay! 
congrats on a great light


----------

